# Will 700c fit a Schwinn?



## patrick (Dec 23, 2010)

I recently acquired a Schwinn Jaguar in pretty rough shape. So I decided to make it a custom commuter by painting it brown and putting on replica Schwinn decals kind of like the Schwinn Coffee bike I was also thinking of putting on 700c wheels too. But I am not sure if it will fit. The frame takes S-7 rims and I was wondering it it could handle 700c or if they would be too big.


----------



## Lance D (Dec 25, 2010)

700c is about the same as a 28 inch, so if your Jag is a 26" probably not without some major modification and a fork change. 

Lance


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 25, 2010)

Depending on how big the tires are  it will be a tight to too tight fit.  I just fit a 27" X 1.25 tire and rim to a 26" frame and it was a very close fit without fenders.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 26, 2010)

700c tires are a little smaller in diameter than 27" 's.


----------

